# My dog isn't "in love" with me anymore



## Audarah (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all.
I have a four year old male shihtzu poo. I've had him since he was just a puppy. As a pup, he took to me and only me as his "master". The dog followed me everywhere for four long years. When I went to bed, he slept on my pillow, when I left the house, he wanted to come with, etc. He would come to me any day over any one else in the house.

For the last past two months though, my dog absolutely wants nothing to do with me. I am clueless as to why. He won't sleep with me, won't come to me when I call him, and generally just goes up to the third floor as much as possible ( the third floor is my son's room). When I try to take him outside, he runs from me, etc.
Also, he is peeing and pooping in the kitchen which is not only frustrating, but odd. I'll be honest- the dog has ALWAYS pooped in the house and outside as well, but peeing in the house is really unlike him. It took me a LONG time but crate training him finally worked and he started peeing outside two years ago consistently.

He is fixed, and has all of his shots, dewormed and frontlined. I took him to the vet last month and he was checked over for a clean bill of health.
The vet giggled at me when I told him his behaviors and said he doesn't really like me anymore- but I was looking for real advice, not giggles. I miss my "puppy". He's so tiny, I still call him my pup.

I have gone over EVERYTHING in my mind that I could have done wrong, but dogs pretty much have a zero memory. The only thing is, my cat had kittens and Bumper, my puppy, absolutely HATES kittens. I removed her and the kittens to the basement to no avail. Also, the spot where he is pooping and peeing at in the kitchen? Its right near a passway away from food where I keep the litter box. It SEEMS as though he is mad for the kittens being in the house, but why ignore me completely? If we could read their minds, huh? Just the other day, I found him chewing on a shoe. HE NEVER did this- not even as a pup except once and he learned right then and there not to do it anymore with a quick NO.

So in sum, I have a four year old dog, vet checked with no issues, that has resorted back to some puppy issues and won't come near me for the life of him. What do I do? I miss having my dog around me at all times.


----------



## Lily.m (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you or did you spoil your dog at some point for a long time? Your dog could just be over you. You might need to start doing some things where your dog will have to start working for your attention, he just might be tired of it all. 

Dogs do have great memories by the way, it's just that they don't think exactly like we humans do.


----------



## Audarah (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, I didn't really spoil my dog, no. I'm not much of a treat giver ( unless I'm training). He can really get over me? That sounds like an odd question, but I honestly feel betrayed, LOL! He seems to be wanting to latch onto my almost 17 year old son. Not to sound like a whiney jerk, but its not fair. I miss my pup.... I thought if they were attached to you, they were always attached to you. Maybe if I start bringing a kitten into bed with me, he'll like me again- haha.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Could your son (Or his friends) be sneaking him treats (people food)? Do you walk him daily? If not, start. It will give him something to look forward to. Also, if he hates cats, do you smell like the cats from handling them?


----------



## Audarah (Aug 27, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Could your son (Or his friends) be sneaking him treats (people food)? Do you walk him daily? If not, start. It will give him something to look forward to. Also, if he hates cats, do you smell like the cats from handling them?


I know my son is giving him people food- maybe not directly, but indirectly as no matter how many times I tell him to keep food out of his room- he keeps taking it upstairs. 

I do walk him everyday. 

I probably don't smell like the cats. The mother cat was feral ( now fixed) and pregnant when I got her. Her kittens are MEAN, MEAN MEAN. They won't let me anywhere near them. I could smell like mom though, she has made quite a few advances since her surgery and really loves on me. He has been around cats before though and this was not an issue. ( I have a three year old fixed boy) and my dog loves him- even sleeps with him sometimes.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

They call it 'puppy love' for a reason, lol! Puppies are naturally very attached to their owners, but as they grow up they will develop more independence. Things like positive training and games can help build the bond between the two of you.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie went through a stage like this when she actually was a pup. It was right after the teenage stage. She didn't want to pay attention to me etc but she still took treats and slept with me. She just never wanted to be petted or loved on and only wagged her tail if she hadn't seen me all day or if I had her toy.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

When you say "clean bill of health" did that include bloodwork? Or just a physical? I also would seriously be rethinking my vet if he laughed at my concerns.

It could certainly be that he finds your boy more rewarding or that he's stressed by the cats or that he's hit true social maturity and is not as interested in your company...but the increase in housebreaking accidents and the avoidance, rather than simple disinterest, speaks more to a health issue in my mind. If it were my dog, I would be getting blood and urine done.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Aside from the fact that you feel "neglected" from your dog (kinda a funny turnabout concept to me in a silly way - usually, its the OTHER way around )...I would kill two birds w/one stone. Get a baby gate, & put it on your sons doorway.
I have a step-son, &, he eats in his room too, PLUS, he has a cat that he keeps & feeds there too...NO WAY ON EARTH would I let my dogs into his room!! My dogs might hate me for this "rule" too (cat food, kitty litter & people food scattered about...nuh uh!), but, its my house, my dogs, my rules...they don't even have the option to that doggie "wonderland".
As far as to what info you have offered, I personally(were this MY own situation) have the BIGGEST issue w/having a dog that for 4 yrs. has gone potty inside(pee or poo). In MY world,...well, this would be my main goal to be fixed. I myself would put the dog on a STRICT feeding schedule(same time EVERY day), & cut out any & all other sources to food outlets(like....your sons room). I would make a potty schedule chart so that you could get a better grip as to what time fido goes poo/pee & such. I would also increase the times a day I let the dog out to go potty by at least 2x's. If you currently let the dog out for example 4x's a day, I would go for 8x's a day.
Only once before have I ever had a dog go through the "I love you NOT" syndrome, &, it was because I had a baby. He avoided us for about 6 mo's. Like the plague. I don't know if it was because he was being respectful of a new "pup" to the pack so to speak, or, if it was cuz he was just straight out depressed, but,...he did come around, &, ended up loving my daughter to bits. Not sure exactly why your "pup" is dissing you, but, I think that management here will help you ALOT!!
Good luck!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Audarah said:


> Hi all.
> I have a four year old male shihtzu poo.


After reading TWAB's thread about the apron poop pocket, and all I could think of was a 4 year old shih-tzu turd sitting in someone's pocket.

I am so immature...


----------

